# Help choosing this stuff, i'm a newbie



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know anything about home theater stuff, or any audio jargon at all so please explain it to me like I'm a child =)

Anyways, I have a 26D43U Sharp LCD/HDTV, I was going to post a link to it but the forum won't let me since I'm new.

The audio is terrible. So I guess I need to buy speakers or some kind of theater system. Also, I live in an incredibly small house, with a very small living room. I don't need anything fancy. I just want better audio for TV, movies and my Xbox360. I'm going to buy an HDMI cable today for my XBOX360 as suggested by a friend. We have HD cable, and I've basically been swapping out the cables depending on which device I'm using cable or xbox.

Anyway yeah I need better audio, but nothing crazy. I can't really spend more than 500 bucks. If it's possible, I'd prefer a couple of floor speakers and that's it.

Looking at my TV, budget and environment can anybody make some suggestions? Thanks in advance.

-Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Steve, Welcome to the Shack!

Do you have a budget in mind? You'll need at least $400 in order to get yourself into something that will last and have decent sound.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I can really only spend 400-500 

Best Buy has some "packages" or whatever, with speakers, dvd player, etc. for 400-500 but I wasn't sure if that was the way to go or not. Since it's a small house and I'm not really that into this stuff I really just wanted something small/humble, just some better audio for the TV.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Onkyo system will give you nice sound and will last you a few years compared to most in that price range. If you buy it through the link I gave you you also save some money compared to buying int at any of the stores.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

cool thanks! I'll look into that


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll second Tony's suggestion ...:yes:

To get the best theater experience you need to use surrounds speakers, but you can also use front speakers and phantom the rest, but with real surrounds you'll be :yay:.


----------

